# Train travel Vancouver, B. C. to Banff (Lake Louise).



## Durham57 (Nov 14, 2012)

We are considering a trip from Vancouver to Lake Louise sometime next year. I say winter, my husband says spring or fall. Any advice on the most beautiful time to go?


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 14, 2012)

Durham57 said:


> We are considering a trip from Vancouver to Lake Louise sometime next year. I say winter, my husband says spring or fall. Any advice on the most beautiful time to go?


Lake Louise and Banff are not served by Via Rail Canada and haven't been since 1991. The only rail service is the Rocky Mountaineer tour train, so if you have your heart set on going by rail, you have to go on one of their tours.

It is gorgeous country any time of year, but I think fall is the best.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 14, 2012)

zephyr17 said:


> Durham57 said:
> 
> 
> > We are considering a trip from Vancouver to Lake Louise sometime next year. I say winter, my husband says spring or fall. Any advice on the most beautiful time to go?
> ...


But , you can take Via from Vancouver to Jasper and then bus/car down to Lake Louise and Banff. I have made that trip several times and found Spring to be a great time to see the sights in that area.

Pictures from our last trip are *HERE*.


----------



## TimePeace (Nov 14, 2012)

MrFSS said:


> zephyr17 said:
> 
> 
> > Durham57 said:
> ...


What absolutely gorgeous photos! Thank you.

I am sending my girlfriend an email with the link saying, "THIS is why we MUST take the train to Canada!"


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 14, 2012)

Maine Rider said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > zephyr17 said:
> ...


Too expensive, though!


----------



## TimePeace (Nov 14, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Too expensive, though!


You mean there's not a way to go Greyhound?


----------



## henryj (Nov 14, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Too expensive, though!


Not if your dates are flexible and you watch for Via's specials.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 14, 2012)

The Rocky Moutaineer Is great! I did this is 2007 with my Dad. We rode "Gold Class" i.e. First Class. Dome cars with open platforms. Great ride and beautiful as could be in early July. IIRC we spent the 4th of July in Canada. Celebrated our Independence "Canadian Style". :lol:


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 15, 2012)

Maine Rider said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > Too expensive, though!
> ...


I was quoting the "This is why we MUST take the train to Canada!" Besides, I did it a long time ago with a special, I was just telling you that it's very expensive. Specials are specials, not low bucket.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 15, 2012)

Not expensive if you consider the product and amenities that are being offered. If you’re just looking for transportation……there’s Greyhound as previously noted or fly to Vancouver or Calgary and rent a car.

…….Just like staying at a hotel: Days Inn and Fairmont both offer a bed and a meal but a lot of people are quite willing to pay extra for the amenities of the Fairmont and the service that goes with it.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 16, 2012)

NS VIA Fan said:


> Not expensive if you consider the product and amenities that are being offered. If you’re just looking for transportation……there’s Greyhound as previously noted or fly to Vancouver or Calgary and rent a car.
> 
> …….Just like staying at a hotel: Days Inn and Fairmont both offer a bed and a meal but a lot of people are quite willing to pay extra for the amenities of the Fairmont and the service that goes with it.


I don't think it's poor value, just that the price is simply too high.


----------



## Durham57 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you all for your opinions and particularly the information that VIA does not go to Banff and Lake Louise.


----------

